# APRIL 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

Alright folks, April's here and that means Springtime for most people! :whoo:

This month's challenge is to get you and your Havanese outdoors and having fun! Are you taking longer walks around the neighborhood? Jumping for joy because you can now put those doggy snowsuits away?

*Take pictures of your Hav enjoying himself outside, jumping, running, playing, IN MOTION ! 
We want to see HAVANESE ON THE RUN !* 







*

Please only post pertaining to the subject of this thread. Thank you! *


----------



## CacheHavs

We are still having bouts with winter here so here are some from last year. will get some new ones as soon as it warms up


----------



## marjrc

Perfect!! I loved those photos last year AND this year!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

What ?????? No chalk this year?

I have some from a brief repreive this winter I will post.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Bentley playing Frisbee










Taylor wondering when he can join in


















And here comes kill-joy Evye. Eats big sharp, chunks. Frisbee gets thrown out.


----------



## ksj123

Harley outside with the frisbee. He's really not sure what this round thing is. I think he thinks it's a chew toy.


----------



## mintchip

*Catch!!!!*


----------



## Scooter's Family

These are old but are some of my favorites! Can't wait to get outside with my sweeties to take some new ones.


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe and daddy running at the beach, taken on Saturday!


----------



## mintchip

I love those photos!


----------



## Beamer

Sharlene, those Frisbee photos are pretty cool! Calendar worthy I would say!!

Ryan


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ann, I still love that picture of Scooter mid air. All the pics are so cute.

Ryan, thank you. I would love to submit my pics.


----------



## Missy

Happy Eastover everyone! We celebrate both holidays in our house. But last year, Jasper did his best impersonation of the Easter bunny while playing soccer with his yoga ball!

View attachment 29205


We are expecting some great weather this weekend so I hope to post with fresher picts of Jasper and Cash


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I love that picture!


----------



## marjrc

I love the pictures, everyone!! There's nothing more beautiful and fun than a photo of a Havanese running, leaping and enjoying herself!! Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## karin117

Brown is the colour of the grass...and brown is the high lights in Ismo...Together...aprils fun..


----------



## Posh's Mom

*Cuba frolics with Scotland*

Here are a couple recent pics of Posh "blowing in the spring wind" with her new Scottie friends.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Amy - You're working on having a United Nations meeting! Posh is so beautiful, as are her friends. I love your photos and look forward to them.


----------



## kloie's mom

Kloie and Kona playing


----------



## irnfit

If you see someone strange with a big bag lurking around your yard, it's _not_ me trying to steal your adorable Kloie. :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Missy, I would say Jasper has his impersonation skills mastered! At quick glance, I thought it WAS the Easter bunny. Enjoying everyone's photos and am envious of everyone's photography skills. Mine are sorely lacking, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jérôme




----------



## kloie's mom

irnfit said:


> If you see someone strange with a big bag lurking around your yard, it's _not_ me trying to steal your adorable Kloie. :biggrin1:


the dobie wouldn't deter you? lol 
awww probably not....Kona is a big baby


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh these photos are great! Now if I could turn Sir Winston lose to chase the deer he wants to chase, but I am afraid of what he would bring back!!! Great thread!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

These are great Sharlene, good photos! I love the Frisbee! Everyone has great photos here, I am so enjoying this thread, what beautiful little dogs!


----------



## galaxie

kloie's mom said:


> the dobie wouldn't deter you? lol
> awww probably not....Kona is a big baby


I'll be with her, but to steal Kona! I can't wait to add a dobie to my family again, my girl was a big baby too


----------



## CelesteE

Rose, our little farm dog loves playing outside, checking out the animals and chasing chickens.


----------



## Evye's Mom

My daughter has a Dobie sweetie. Bad me never would let my 2 dogs (3) near him. When I meet a dog eye to eye level, I am very intimidated. I witnessed him playing with a 6-week old litter of kittens and it melted my heart. He adored those kittens and had the most gentle manner about him. He just laid down and let those kittens do whatever they wanted to him.


----------



## marjrc

GREAT action shots from Sweden and from France! Jerome, those are fun to watch. 

Rose is adorable. 

I love the ones of Kloie and of Posh. Beautiful havs! 

I'm going to have to get out there myself and take a bunch. We have very little space in our yard though, so not too much action going on here.


----------



## Leeann

Riley got a new ball AND a new friend yesterday, he had a blast.

RLH with Jack 
View attachment 29269


I got it Jack 
View attachment 29270


Riley & Jack 
View attachment 29271


Here I come Ry.
View attachment 29272


Who left this bottle in the yard, no littering allowed. 
View attachment 29273


----------



## Evye's Mom

Very cute pics Leeann. I LOVE the plastic bottle pic.


----------



## kloie's mom

Love these pictures 
the pictures of Rose on the farm are great! I grew up on a farm and miss it so much!!!
My fav of Riley is where the ball is "hovering" above his head and he is standing for it - very cute 

Dobies can be very gentle and kind natured breeds. Would have loved to seen the dobie with the kittens!!


----------



## clare

*I can't find the eggs!*

Easter Sunday fun,who ate all the eggs?


----------



## trueblue

The boys love clover...running thru it and trying to eat it.



















And then they relax with their big sister


----------



## Evye's Mom

Such nice pictures Kim. Your little girl is so cute and Santos is way too handsome. What a coat on the boy.


----------



## ama0722

Here is Dashie practicing weaves in the side yard. Since Kim showed all the clover in her yard, I can show mine too.


----------



## marjrc

I love clover!  Great shots of Riley and Jack racing around, enjoying themselves. Kim, Santos and your other dogs are just beautiful. What great action shots! 

Dash, you go boy ! 

Clare, such amazing action shots of Gigi! Wow!! She's having a blast.


----------



## Maxmom

Max, get out of the pond! lol


----------



## Lina

Easter day BBQ fun... some of the pictures are hazy because of the smoke from the BBQ. Kubrick and Hitchcock smell like smoke now, LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Janan-There's nothing cuter than a Hav RLH!


----------



## krandall

Jérôme said:


>


Great photos, Jerome! How do you get them to switch in the frame like that... that's neat!


----------



## Maxmom

No telling what the boys found in the grass, but it was like catnip to them!


----------



## irnfit

They sure do love the nice weather. Kodi doesn't want to come in the house. He just sits on the deck all day.


----------



## Maxmom

Max and my two Easter egg grandsons!


----------



## clare

So lovely,our Grandchildren came over yesterday,and ran Dizzie ragged,he has been exhausted ever since.They all have such fun together,as I am sure your handsome boys all do!


----------



## Sheri

Janan, I want to hug your grandsons!! Especially the youngest one--he reminds me so much of my youngest at that young, sweet age. It passes so quickly... sigh.


----------



## Jérôme

krandall said:


> Great photos, Jerome! How do you get them to switch in the frame like that... that's neat!


I am using the sport mode on my Canon camera


----------



## krandall

Maxmom said:


> No telling what the boys found in the grass, but it was like catnip to them!


If it were my Kodi, it would have been something gross... deer poop is a favorite, or at the lake today... a dead fish (which he then ateuke


----------



## krandall

Jérôme said:


> I am using the sport mode on my Canon camera


No, I didn't mean how did you take the pictures... I meant how did you get them to rotate through one frame on the forum!<g>


----------



## krandall

Kodi says he wants it to be very clear that you don't have to be CLEAN to RLH, but it helps to have a long stick for balance! 

(Oh, he also wants you all to know that he was clean, prim and proper all day for Easter!:laugh


----------



## krandall

Kodi also wants me to remind you that if you live in MA, where it seems to be raining most of the time this spring, you can still have fun RHL'ing in the house with your handy dandy milk bottle! You stay cleaner that way too, leading to less baths!:whoo:


----------



## Beamer

2011 Calendar...

Although ti is still kinda unclear who will be doing the 2011 calendar, I say send your pictures in now... some good ones around that I do not want to be forgotten!!

*[email protected]*

thanks
Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Janan, those are great video clips of your boys RLH and enjoying the sun. Are those purple flowers of some kind or are my eyes deceiving me? Your white boys look purple in spots! lol

Karen, I would die if I saw Ricky and Sammy as dirty as Kodi can get sometimes. What a hoot for him, but what a pain for you! 

The action shots are great, everyone!! Keep them coming. We are having a rainy week, so not much action going on here, I'm afraid.


----------



## Maxmom

Marj, the purple comes from the setting on my camera not being correct. I went back and forth on the settings from sunshine to cloudy all afternoon. lol No purple flowers, just patches where the grass hadn't turned green yet.


----------



## clare

*Let me get to the beach!*

Spring has sprung,time to have the first RLH in the sea,well almost in the sea more of a paddle!


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> Karen, I would die if I saw Ricky and Sammy as dirty as Kodi can get sometimes. What a hoot for him, but what a pain for you!


Well, when it's JUST mud, it washes off pretty easily with just a leg and belly rinse. Yesterday was really, really bad. It was black oozy mud because of all the rain we've had, after which he ran through an area in the woods with leaves, pine needles, twigs, etc. that got stuck in the mud. Then I made the tactical decision to walk home over the high route, through a big field, rather than make our way back though the mud again. I don't think it would have been so bad if it had stayed wet, but it was totally dry and hardened into glue by the time we got home. I've never SEEN such a mess. All I could think is that if he ever got lost and was "rescued" by someone at the end of that afternoon, NO ONE would believe that I take care of his coat. I'm sure any rescue group would have just gotten out the clippers.

It took me two hours of brushing, then having him stand in soapy water and brushing him IN the water, then rinsing, stand in conditioner while I brushed him in that, then finally take the last bits out while I was blow drying him. Even then, later in the evening, I was still picking the last little bits out of his coat.

I have a high tolerance for letting him get messy... I love to see him having a good time out doors, but we're not going back THERE for a while!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Maxmom said:


> No telling what the boys found in the grass, but it was like catnip to them!


Very Funny, Galen does this on dead eathworms.


----------



## clare

I am having trouble uploading my photos at the moment,so only half of them went on with the title,anyway shall try later .


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Riley and Jack are darling playing like that and Rosie just seems to be happy on her farm!


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> Very Funny, Galen does this on dead eathworms.


I have a picture from Ann's playdate. Galen, Evye and Bentley inspecting this spot so intentley. Then the next pic is them rolling in it. I can only assume it was a dead worm. I'll find it and post it.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Here is it the "find" picture. Now I have to find the "roll" picture.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I think this the one. Bentley awaits his turn and Murphy thinking they are some strange weirdo dogs.


----------



## irnfit

Shelby, Kodi and Jackson just hangin' out in the yard.


----------



## clare

*Running on the Beach*

Dizzie making a dash for it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

clare said:


> Easter Sunday fun,who ate all the eggs?


Oh how she is trying though. She is darling! Oppps! Is Dizzie a she or a he??? Sorry


----------



## clare

*Clean dog Dirty dog!*

Before and after shots,but what great fun!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Clare - The after photo looks so worth it, what a beautiful area for you to visit with your kids and dog! I'm very jealous.


----------



## clare

To Scooters Mum,Thanks,yes we are lucky,the kids are our grandchildren,and we all love the beach.Dizzie and I walk there nearly every day


----------



## clare

Flynn,Hi Dizzie is actually a boy!I love all the shots of Sir Winston,he looks such a kind boy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Ann, we just need to go visit, but it would be hard to take all the dogs too, and they would have so much fun, it would be a shame to leave them at home!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

clare said:


> Flynn,Hi Dizzie is actually a boy!I love all the shots of Sir Winston,he looks such a kind boy.


Awwww I thought so, thank you, Sir Winston has been with me two weeks tomorrow and finally this morning saw him playing by himself, running around just enjoying being himself. He does try and play by mouthing me a little, but I think I will see another side of him as the days go by. Thank you he is sweet!!


----------



## marjrc

Dizzie is having so much fun! What a great place to play. Mud and long haired Havs aren't always a great thing, but if it's fun, why not? lol 

Karen, I can only imagine the long, arduous task of getting all that stuff off Kodi. I agree it's so much fun to see them running and getting dirty, but the cleanup I could do without! 

Sharlene, love those pics, esp. the one with Murphy grinning at the camera. What a goof!! lol


----------



## clare

*Just messing about!*

We have had some great weather for early April,so Dizzie has made the most of it!some serious cleaning up to come


----------



## Maxmom

What fun everybody is having! It does look like a beautiful, sunny day.


----------



## marjrc

Action, action, love all the action!!!! :whoo:


----------



## karin117

Wednesday are Ismos bath day...So this is from today


----------



## marjrc

Such a beautiful dog, Karin!


----------



## Elin

This is from the beginning of April, so the snow is not completely gone yet. But Pablo thinks it's fun to run anyway!


----------



## Missy

Pablo is so beautiful and actually looks quite a bit like Maryam's Pablo D.O.G. Welcome to the forum Elin and Pablo.


----------



## Beamer

Remember everyone, submit all your cool photos for the 2011 Havanese Forum Calendar!
(High res only please!)



Thanks
Ryan


----------



## marjrc

I love the shots of Pablo running over the snow! I agree Missy, he looks a lot like Maryam's Pablo. 


Yes, yes, pls. submit some of your best pics to Ryan for the Forum calendar!!


----------



## Elin

marjrc said:


> I love the shots of Pablo running over the snow! I agree Missy, he looks a lot like Maryam's Pablo.


I guess we'll be hearing that a lot *lol* But Maryam's Pablo is gorgeous, so we don't mind


----------



## Missy

Patriots day with the boys... and the grass is green and dry! they were so happy.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, who are those shaggy dogs? Can't be Jas and Cash!! I love it! Look at how much fun they are having. The shot of Cash airborne is a hoot! Great catch! 

I swear, you people with yards the size of parks are making me jealous!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Cute pictures Missy, the boys are looking great. And look at that GREEN lawn. Beautiful.


----------



## rdanielle

Love the pictures, Missy! Jasper looks like a speeding bullet in the last pic lol


----------



## Missy

rdanielle said:


> Love the pictures, Missy! Jasper looks like a speeding bullet in the last pic lol


LOL Renee! that's what I named that picture!!!

Thanks all. We had fun. And green grass is the reward for all the rain we have had!


----------



## clare

*ST Georges Day*

I know it's not RLH,but it is April and nearly ST Georges Day!I didn't know Teddie and Dizzie were so patriotic!


----------



## Redorr

This is actually a picture of a skinny little speeding bullet named Lola. She is playing her favorite game of CHASE MEEEE! with a large chihuahua! Or is that a weasel?? Or a hairless fox??? Horrible picture taken with a cellphone, but I don't even have a camera that could catch this action!


----------



## marjrc

Teddy holding the flag is just perfect for the holiday! lol I loved the other picture you had in the 'body language' thread. Dizzy is a beautiful Havanese. 

Lola, you crazy nut! Go, go, go ! LOL


----------



## mimismom

(I hope this is not a repost... I posted these at home yesterday or so I thought.)

Mimi pouncing on Gordo










About to take off....










off he goes...


----------



## clare

Thanks Marj,Wish we didn't live so far away so we could join in all the fun,like the Hava blast days etc.We haven't been to Canada but would love to, the nearest we have been is as far north as you can go in New England,which we loved.


----------



## Evye's Mom

clare said:


> I know it's not RLH,but it is April and nearly ST Georges Day!I didn't know Teddie and Dizzie were so patriotic!


I love your flame-point kitty too.


----------



## marjrc

Some morning action going on while I was cleaning up the yard. Gorgeous weather and the boys had so much fun. (If you click on the pictures, you can then click again, and it will show you a larger version.)

View attachment 29821


View attachment 29822


View attachment 29823


*
Sammy: "I can fly!!!" *

View attachment 29824


----------



## mintchip

Good to see the boys--great shots Marj


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Sally. Isn't it strange how different they are? I have to explain every time someone asks, about different Havs' sizes, those that aren't quite standard but at diff. ends of the spectrum, etc... . :frusty: They almost always assume Ricky is the mom and Sammy the puppy! LOL


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Thank you, Sally. Isn't it strange how different they are? I have to explain every time someone asks, about different Havs' sizes, those that aren't quite standard but at diff. ends of the spectrum, etc... . :frusty: They almost always assume Ricky is the mom and Sammy the puppy! LOL


I get that all the time with Oliver and Comet too!


----------



## marjrc

You see, I wouldn't even think that about your two! Funny... to me, they're just different colors and hair type.


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> You see, I wouldn't even think that about your two! Funny... to me, they're just different colors and hair type.


 It is their size--Comet is bigger but Oliver is older


----------



## Evye's Mom

Nice pictures of the boys frolicking outside Marj. Handsome as ever. Sally, I never noticed the size difference in Comet and Oliver before.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Love Mimi in the air..lookout Gordo!


----------



## marjrc

Ah, I see that now Sally. I knew Comet was more like Ricky, with the larger, squarer head, but that last pic does show that Oliver is smaller all around.


----------



## Maxmom

Elizabeth, those are great shots of Mimi and Gordo playing "attack!"

Great shots, Marj! I especially like the first one. That fierce RLH look is great!


----------



## KarmaKat

*Tybee RLH*

Tybee has been with us for only one week. He loves to RLH on the screened-in porch and the front lawn. Sorry pic is blurry...He is fast for 9 weeks old. :bolt:









Here is a still picture after a RLH on front lawn.


----------

